# Engine bay clean



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Thought I'd give the engine bay a quick clean

Products used....

Autosmart G101
Autoglym Vinyl & Rubber Care

Various brushes and microfibres



















Thanks for looking


----------



## Priyaka (Dec 11, 2015)

looking good! any before pics?


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Priyaka said:


> looking good! any before pics?


Unfortunately not, as I do not let it get into a bad state


----------



## salow3 (Mar 8, 2015)

Got to love a clean bay, good job!


----------



## SPARTAN (Nov 20, 2014)

Nice job Demetri. :thumb:


----------



## leehob (Jul 9, 2014)

Wow looks great mate :thumb:


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

great job


----------



## AIRTUNE UK (Dec 24, 2015)

Really great job - again! Spotless. Why not clean out the bacteria and fungi inside the air con while you are at it? All you have to do is put the liquid in the AIRTUNE machine and switch it on. Fresh clean air for your customers. All done inside 30 mins. www.airtune.eu/en


----------



## AdamC (Jan 31, 2013)

Looking tidy.


----------

